# D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo boarder,


Lief vor einigen Monaten an einem Schaufenster eines Ladens vorbei,der auch Angelartikel führt.

Neugierig betrat ich das Geschäft und entdeckte im letzten Eck einen alten,original verpachten D.A.M Indianerwobbler,der mir schon als Kind ein Begriff war!!

Ich mußte ihn auf jedenfall haben,doch ausgepackt hab ich ihn bis heute nie |rolleyes ...irgendwie zu schade|kopfkrat  !!

Fischt jemand den Wobbler heute noch oder verstauben die, an sich hübschen Dinger ,in den Hobbyräumen der Angler ???



TL Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Dieser Wobbler war einer der wenigen Wobbler die ich regelmäßig gefischt habe.
Ein absoluter Knaller auf Hecht, konnten weder Rapalas oder sonstige "Teuerwobbler" mithalten.

Speziell der dreiteilige war mein Lieblingsteil.

Zu den Zeiten als der Indianerwobbler vertrieben wurde, wußte ja noch kein Mnsch was von Jerks oder anderen Oberflächenködern.

Der Indianer war da ein prima "Ersatz", wenn man die Schnur über den ersten Drilling legte:
Total kranker Lauf direkt an der Oberfläche - viele (auch sehr schöne) Hechte))

Aber auch bei normaler Führung im Spätfrühjahr/Sommer eigentlich unschlagbar, tauchte nur ca. 50 cm tief und "schlängelte" wie ein Aal.

Gibts aber heut esoweit ich weiß nirgends mehr zu kaufen.

Wenn Du noch welche kriegen solltest, sack Dir die bloß gleich ein!!!


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hey,interessant Thomas!!!!!

Sieht schon kultig aus,das Teil!!

Hab den dreiteiligen in Bachforelle!!!


Jetzt bizzelts......



TL Matze


----------



## friggler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Die haben heute schon Sammlerwert;-)
Gehen tw. recht teuer weg.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

ich muß mich ja mal outen ..... ich weiß gar nicht wie die aussehen  ... #c
also hab ich wohl auch keinen davon


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Teuer ????


Hab mal bei 1...2..3...meins geschaut! Teuer ist was anderes 




TL Matze


----------



## Lachsy (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

ich habe irgenwo noch ein 2 teiler rumliegen in ganz orange 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Ist das hier so einer ?


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ich habe irgenwo noch ein 2 teiler rumliegen in ganz orange
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 


Selbst angemalt?????:q 

Nein mal im erst Lachsy,das sind Juwelen!!!!



TL Matze


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ist das hier so einer ?


 



OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH,schönes Stück!!!!!!!!!!!!!




TL Matze


----------



## Lachsy (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



maesox schrieb:


> Selbst angemalt?????:q
> 
> Nein mal im erst Lachsy,das sind Juwelen!!!!
> 
> ...



Matze dem knaben fehlt ein auge, lag irgendwie jahrelang im keller.
muss mal schaun wo er ist, und ein bild davon machen.

Meine wobbler haben nämlich freigang :q


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Matze dem knaben fehlt ein auge, lag irgendwie jahrelang im keller.
> muss mal schaun wo er ist, und ein bild davon machen.
> 
> Meine wobbler haben nämlich freigang :q


 


*Mach nur so weiter und ich laß ihn frei!!!!!! *


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

GAbs 1, 3 und 5 - teilig.
Mir waren die dreiteiligen am liebsten.


----------



## muchti (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

*hab mal 3 stck davon besessen aber heute ist keiner mehr übrig...wie ihr schon sagt absolut klasse köder mit super laufeigenschaften...als einziges habe i noch einen eskimo wobbler von dam zu hause...die hatten die gleiche form nur mit anderen bemalung (die gabs in rot und grün jeweils mit schwarzen streifen) wenn i zeit hab werd i mal ein foto reinstellen

*


----------



## friggler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



maesox schrieb:


> Teuer ????
> 
> 
> Hab mal bei 1...2..3...meins geschaut! Teuer ist was anderes
> ...



Ich wollte mal einen bei 123 ersteigern der ging für ü50 € weg... Die Vampir tw. weit über 100€#t

Alte DAM haben meist einen Sammlerwert.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250069823990&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250052594137&rd=1&rd=1
Den Indianer finde Ich nicht mehr da älter als 30 Tage...war evtl. ein Sondermodell?#c

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



muchti schrieb:


> *hab mal 3 stck davon besessen aber heute ist keiner mehr übrig...wie ihr schon sagt absolut klasse köder mit super laufeigenschaften...als einziges habe i noch einen eskimo wobbler von dam zu hause...die hatten die gleiche form nur mit anderen bemalung (die gabs in rot und grün jeweils mit schwarzen streifen) wenn i zeit hab werd i mal ein foto reinstellen*


 



Au ja bitte!!!! glaub, die kenn ich nicht!!!!!!!




TL Matze


----------



## rotauge88 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALTER-DAM-INDIAN...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

da ist noch einer bei ebay...


----------



## NorbertF (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Ich hab auch noch einen in neongelb, aber sieht recht angeschlagen aus und die Augen hat er auch schon verloren.
Guter Hechtköder


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

*Man,ich glaub ich pack meinen echt bald aus, Norbert!!!!*



*TL Matze*


----------



## Lachsy (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

hier meiner, von der lakierung sehr angeschlagen

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/4924/p1110345mg9.jpg


----------



## NorbertF (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Meiner sieht noch viel fertiger aus  Angle den schon 20 Jahre.
Foto kommt heute abend.


----------



## doggie (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



NorbertF schrieb:


> .... und die Augen hat er auch schon verloren..........


 

Was??? Die Augen hat er schon verloren, dann kannst Du ihn gleich in die Tonne kloppen..........|wavey: 

doggie 

PS: Bitte, bitte keine Diskussion, war wirklich nur ein Spaß!|engel:


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Lachsy schrieb:


> hier meiner, von der lakierung sehr angeschlagen
> 
> http://img411.*ih.us/img411/4924/p1110345mg9.jpg


 


*Booooaaaaaaaa ist der giftig!!!!! Hast mit dem schon gefangen???*


*TL Matze*


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



doggie schrieb:


> Was??? Die Augen hat er schon verloren, dann kannst Du ihn gleich in die Tonne kloppen..........|wavey:
> 
> doggie
> 
> PS: Bitte, bitte keine Diskussion, war wirklich nur ein Spaß!|engel:


 



*Man klebt einfach wieder welche drauf und das ding ist wieder top :q *



*TL Matze*


----------



## Ronen (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

so nen 3 teiler hab ich noch... kram den nachher mal aus der Kiste und knipse


----------



## Lachsy (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

du glaubst es nich, ich habe den noch nie gefischt, der lag nur so rum.

Winni wollte ihn damals schon wegschmeissen 

aber vieleicht wäre es ne idee den mal nachzugießen ;+


----------



## doggie (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hallo Matze,

zwei postings von uns untereinander, und nicht gestritten!!!#h 

Kaum schläft man ne Nacht drüber, schon ist alles viel entspannter!!!|schlaf: |smlove2: 

(Ernstgemeinter) Gruß!

doggie


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



doggie schrieb:


> Hallo Matze,
> 
> zwei postings von uns untereinander, und nicht gestritten!!!#h
> 
> ...


 


Heut muß ich drüber lachen u kann nur den Kopf über gestern schütteln!!!

Angeli....en eben|uhoh: #h 

Schwamm drüber...#6 




TL Matze


----------



## Ronen (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

sagt mal... wenn so ein Wobbler mal hängen bleibt... springt man da hinterher??? 

oder heult man am See???

Wenn ich den Vampir mit nem Sofortkauf für 199 Flocken sehe.... muss ich diese Frage mal ernsthaft stellen!


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Ronen schrieb:


> sagt mal... wenn so ein Wobbler mal hängen bleibt... springt man da hinterher???
> 
> oder heult man am See???
> 
> Wenn ich den Vampir mit nem Sofortkauf für 199 Flocken sehe.... muss ich diese Frage mal ernsthaft stellen!


 



Ab heute spring ich hinterher |rolleyes !!!!


TL Matze


----------



## Lachsy (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Ronen schrieb:


> sagt mal... wenn so ein Wobbler mal hängen bleibt... springt man da hinterher???
> 
> oder heult man am See???
> 
> Wenn ich den Vampir mit nem Sofortkauf für 199 Flocken sehe.... muss ich diese Frage mal ernsthaft stellen!




ronen, wer ein wobbler für 199 okken kauft, hat ne meise, ist ja kein Rembrandt.

Aber wie sagt man so schon, jeden morgen steht ein neuer Doofer auf #h


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Gibts das,ein Wobbler für fast 200 Muccas?????

Dachte ich bin mit meinen großen Platinum Castaics schon bescheuert!!!!!#d


----------



## Ronen (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



> Ab heute spring ich hinterher  !!!!



ich denke in anbetracht des Wertes loht sich da bestimmt auch nen Einsatz der feuerwehr!!!

Also immer dran denken liebe Vampir fischer.... HANDY unbedingt mitführen falls ihr mal nen Hänger habt


----------



## Case (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Sowas.?

Case


----------



## Ronen (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

genau den gleichen hab ich auch Case .

Aber als ich Lachsy ihren sah muss ich nun sagen, ich denke das sind andere!


----------



## Lachsy (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

wieso andere, ronen, der von case ist 3teilig meiner 2

mfg Lachsy


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Case schrieb:


> Sowas.?
> 
> Case


 




Wow Case....der sieht ja hammermäßig aus!!!! Ein Schmuckstück!!!!!

Schon mal was drauf gefangen????



TL Matze


----------



## Ronen (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



> wieso andere, ronen, der von case ist 3teilig meiner 2



naja...liegt vielleicht auch nur am Bild.

Gut zu wissen, dass ich auch so nen Schmuckstück habe !


----------



## Case (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



maesox schrieb:


> Wow Case....der sieht ja hammermäßig aus!!!! Ein Schmuckstück!!!!!
> 
> Schon mal was drauf gefangen????
> 
> ...



Hab ich geerbt und nur einmal kurz den Lauf getestet. Ist eigentlich neuwertig und ohne Beschädigungen. Hängt neben meinen anderen Erbstücken und wird nicht geangelt.

Case


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

*Weiß jemand wann diese Wobbler auf den Markt kamen ??*

Ich weiß nur noch daß sie mit den komischen zweiteiligen Teilen,die ähnlichkeit mit dem heutigen ILLEX-FREDDY haben,im D.A.M-Regal hingen !! *Ripper*...kann das sein,daß die so hießen??



TL Matze


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Case schrieb:


> Hab ich geerbt und nur einmal kurz den Lauf getestet. Ist eigentlich neuwertig und ohne Beschädigungen. Hängt neben meinen anderen Erbstücken und wird nicht geangelt.
> 
> Case


 



*Ich glaub,ich brech mal bei Dir ein!!!!!!!*|rolleyes 

PS.hast mein Slotti-Posting an Dich gelesen??

TL Matze


----------



## Case (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



maesox schrieb:


> *Ich glaub,ich brech mal bei Dir ein!!!!!!!*|rolleyes
> PS.hast mein Slotti-Posting an Dich gelesen??
> 
> TL Matze



Nein, war das 'ne PN.?

Case


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Case schrieb:


> Nein, war das 'ne PN.?
> 
> Case


 



Nein,zu Deiner suche nach den grünen Slottis!!




Hey,wie wärs mal,wenn wir unsere Indianer gemeinsam im Epplesee auf die Hechte hetzen????



TL Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



> Hey,wie wärs mal,wenn wir unsere Indianer gemeinsam im Epplesee auf die Hechte hetzen????


Wenn Ihr noch nen Indianer über habt, sacht Bescheid wenn Ihr geht, dann komm ich mit )))


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Case schrieb:


> Sowas.?
> 
> Case



Genau der müsste theoretisch auch noch irgendwo bei mir rumliegen , hab aber keine Ahnung wo .


----------



## maesox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr noch nen Indianer über habt, sacht Bescheid wenn Ihr geht, dann komm ich mit )))


 

Jetzt aber nicht nur loose Sprüche machen    

Ich besorg Dir einen,da kannst einen drauf lassen!!!!

Geb dann laut,wenn Du anrücken kannst!!!!#6 



TL Matze


----------



## NorbertF (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

hier noch meiner wie versprochen:





ziemlich fertig ne?


----------



## erich17 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Das hier ist meiner.Mit meinem "Indy" habe ich sehr gute Fangergebnisse.

http://img68.*ih.us/img68/8180/wobbler001xt6.jpg

Erich17


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Lustige Dingers ! 

Hab die früher immer für einen Gimmick gehalten :q aber das ihr damit fangt bzw. drauf schwört ... |rolleyes  
Die sollten sich doch relativ leicht nachempfinden lassen, wenn man so einen kugeligen Wobbler-Grundmodell ala Manns 1- oder Big-S mit einigen Gliederstücken hinten verlängert, das bischen mehr Länge ist wohl das, was Meister Esox ins Auge sticht (mit Augen  )


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

@erich17 ist der aus Holz ? Meiner scheint irgendwas Kunststoff mäßiges zu sein .


----------



## Laserbeak (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Ich habe letztes Jahr 2 Stück in einem bayerischen Angelladen gekauft. Das Stück zu 1,95 €.

Aaaaaber die scheinen in Tschechien hergestellt worden zu sein. Sehen aber wirklich exakt so aus wie die Originale.
Und sie laufen wir die Kuh. Einfach klasse.
:k


----------



## erich17 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die "DAM - Spezialisten" hier .

Mein absoluter lieblingswobbler ist ein 3-teiliger DAM Wobbler. Leider weiss ich nicht wie der heisst. Er ist ohne Tauchschaufel 15cm lang. Es hat ihn auch in 9cm gegeben - der hängt aber in irgend einem Gewässer !!!
Mit dem 15er konnte ich 3 meiner bisher 9 Meterhechte überlisten.

Hier ein Bild. 

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/3431/wobbler002tt5.jpg

Erich17


----------



## maesox (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Also mein Indi-Wobbler von D.A.M besteht aus Kunststoff,nicht aus Holz !!!

Ich telefonierte gestern Abend noch mit nem Angel-Kumpel. Der sagte mir,daß er mit senem einzigen "Indi" selbst in überblinkerten Gewässern fängt wie Sau!!!!!! Die Hechte scheinen ihn zu lieben!!!!!!

Werd meinen 3 tiligen Bachforellen-Indi auf jedenfall nicht mehr länger in der Verpackung versauern lassen....Das ist wie mit allen alten Angelsachen,sie sind eben zum Angeln da!!!! 


*Wirklich toll,die verschiedenen Modelle!!* #6 


Eure Bilder sind klasse!!!
Jeder Indi ein Schmuckstück,egal,wie fertig er ist!!!!


*Vielleicht findet ja noch der ein oder andere ein "anderes Modell"!!!!!*





TL Matze


----------



## muchti (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

*so nun auch von mir noch ein bild eines eskimo wobblers von dam...der ärmste, hat gut leiden müssen...*


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Es gab auf alle Fälle noch Barschfarbene , da hatte ich auch mal einen von .


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



muchti schrieb:


> *so nun auch von mir noch ein bild eines eskimo wobblers von dam...der ärmste, hat gut leiden müssen...*


 


Hey muchti,

waren das Hechtattacken oder hast den mit Deinem Auto ein paar mal überrollt???? 
Mensch,sieht der fertig aus...aber egal,den wirft man nie und nimmer weg!!!

Schones Stück,Deine "Biene Maja" !!!!!



TL Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



> Jetzt aber nicht nur loose Sprüche machen


Wenn ich keine anderen TErmine habe freue ich mich drauf.
"Bescheid" sagen!


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine anderen TErmine habe freue ich mich drauf.
> "Bescheid" sagen!


 


Moin Thomas,

Das hört sich super an und ist kein Problem !!!

Dann wird quasi zum *"D.A.M Indianer-Treffen 2007"* geladen!!!

Hoffe,du hast nicht so weit zu fahren!!??


TL Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Beilstein - zwischen Stuttgart und Heilbronn


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beilstein - zwischen Stuttgart und Heilbronn


 

*Also kein Problem quasi !!!!!!! Freu mich schon!!!!! *

*TL Matze*


----------



## henningcl (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



erich17 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an die "DAM - Spezialisten" hier .
> 
> Mein absoluter lieblingswobbler ist ein 3-teiliger DAM Wobbler. Leider weiss ich nicht wie der heisst. Er ist ohne Tauchschaufel 15cm lang. Es hat ihn auch in 9cm gegeben - der hängt aber in irgend einem Gewässer !!!
> Mit dem 15er konnte ich 3 meiner bisher 9 Meterhechte überlisten.
> ...



es ist gerade dein model bei 123 ,jedenfalls der nachfolger|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Wobbler-NEU-...4QQihZ020QQcategoryZ65996QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

mfg
henning


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Ich weiß..... !!


TL Matze


----------



## muchti (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



maesox schrieb:


> Hey muchti,
> 
> waren das Hechtattacken oder hast den mit Deinem Auto ein paar mal überrollt????
> Mensch,sieht der fertig aus...aber egal,den wirft man nie und nimmer weg!!!
> ...



*danke danke...werde dem "kleinen" die besten grüße ausrichten...

also da die serie ja aus kunststoff gefertigt ist hält die farbe auch nicht so gut wie bei holzwobblern...

hast aber recht...waren alles hechtattacken...der abgebildete hat bestimmt seine 50-60 hechte gefangen (hört sich viel an ist aber auf einige jahre zu betrachten)...wobei i sagen muss dass i mit diesem modell noch nie einen fisch über 80cm gefangen habe

hin und wieder bekommt er neue sprengringe/drillinge...dann ist er wieder wie neu
* 






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beilstein - zwischen Stuttgart und Heilbronn



*warum nur soweit weg...geht das nicht in norddeutschland...
studenten haben nun mal nicht soviel geld zum verreisen |rolleyes*



maesox schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> Das hört sich super an und ist kein Problem !!!
> 
> ...



*aber trotzdem eine reise wert denke i...
*


----------



## esox_105 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



> *warum nur soweit weg...geht das nicht in norddeutschland...
> studenten haben nun mal nicht soviel geld zum verreisen *|rolleyes


 

... Schwaben auch nicht  .


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Dann machen wir Dir zu liebe gleich mind. zwei Tage lang,damit sichs lohnt!!! Übernachten kannst bei mir!!!! 


TL Matze


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... Schwaben auch nicht  .


 


*Na,Du könntest doch auch vorbei schauen!!!???*


*TL Matze*


----------



## muchti (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



maesox schrieb:


> Dann machen wir Dir zu liebe gleich mind. zwei Tage lang,damit sichs lohnt!!! Übernachten kannst bei mir!!!!
> 
> 
> TL Matze



*i nehm di beim wort* 

*gibts bei euch denn auch fische die auf ausgelabberte wobbler stehen die aussehen als hätten sie den 7-jährigen krieg schon miterlebt...oder sind das alles markenfetischisten denen das beste noch nicht gut genug ist...dann muss man andere geschütze auffahren*


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



muchti schrieb:


> *i nehm di beim wort*
> 
> *gibts bei euch denn auch fische die auf ausgelabberte wobbler stehen die aussehen als hätten sie den 7-jährigen krieg schon miterlebt...oder sind das alles markenfetischisten denen das beste noch nicht gut genug ist...dann muss man andere geschütze auffahren*


 





*Die nehmen wirklich alles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Vor paar Jahren biss ein 1,19er zwei mal in zehn min auf einen 5er Mepps in signal-rot!!

*Deine anderen "Geschütze" kannst ja zur Sicherheit mal mit bringen*!!!! 


TL Matze


----------



## ChrisHH (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Ha, find ich ja lustig. Gar nicht gedacht, dass so ein "Erfolgsköder" bei mir schlummert.|supergri Hab ihn in meinen Junganglertagen, so um 1990 gekauft, ein, zwei Mal eingesetzt und nichts gefangen. Und jetzt lungert der irgendwo rum.
Allerdings nur in 2-teilig, Farbe Forelle.
Wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist, bei uns Mitte Mai, werd ich ihn nach Euren Berichten wohl mal mit ans Wasser nehmen... Vielleicht sieht er dann auch bald so abgewetzt aus|rolleyes


----------



## maesox (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Noch schlummert mein "Indi" in der Originalverpackung aber ich werde ihn im Auge behalten und bei der nächst möglichen Gelegenheit auf unsere Hechte hetzen!!!!

Meine Digicam werde isch selbstverständlich auch mit im Gepäck haben#6 !!


*Dann ruht dieser Thread quasi,bis die ersten Fangbilder        "auf  Indi " hier eintrudeln!!!???*



*Hoffe ihr behaltet die Aktion im Auge und vergesst nicht Euch zu melden,sobald Ihr mit Eurem,fast schon in Vergessenheit geratenen "Kult-Wobbler" erfolgreich wart !!!!???*

*Bin wirklich gespannt!!!!!!!!*




*TL Matze*


----------



## henningcl (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

hi
ich hab hier auch noch einen alten dam wobbler.
ist zwar kein indi ,aber auch sehr schön.|wavey:

leider hat der wobbler mit einem twister gekuschelt|uhoh:|uhoh:

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/2/9/9/4/7/5/webimg/33305419_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/2/9/9/4/7/5/webimg/33305535_o.jpg


----------



## fischfan112 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

eyh von den teilen hatte ich auchmal´n paar ...war glaub ich en 2 teiler dann noch 1 einteiler und ein 5 teiler ....waren ganz ok konnte jedoch nur mit dem 5er was fangn ...leider hab ich den 5er und 2 einer verloren und den rest musste ich aus platzmangel in meiner kiste verticken ...hab mich schon gewundert warum bei 3...2...1 mein die leude darauf soviel geboten haben

aber jetzt weiß ich´s


----------



## McRip (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo boarder,
> 
> 
> Lief vor einigen Monaten an einem Schaufenster eines Ladens vorbei,der auch Angelartikel führt.
> ...



Bild?


----------



## Case (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Ich mag Bilder von alten Kunstködern. 
Auch wenns "off toppic" wird...
Hab mal Fotos von meinem ältesten Heintz-Blinker angehängt. Sieht stark nach Handarbeit aus und ist noch ungefischt. 

Case


----------



## maesox (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Moin case

Nette Bilder u wirklich ein "antikes" Stück!!!

Habe vor etwa 12Jahren einen total verrosteten Blinker im Baum am K`furter See abgehängt!! Der sah erst aus wie ein Blatt und als ich ihn gereinigt  hatte, platzte mir fast das Auge!

Muß den mal rauskramen!

Von meinem Indi-Wobbler häng ich die Tage mal das geforderte Bild rein!!

*Hoffe und warte auf die ersten Indianer-Fangmeldungen!!!!!*

*Also Leute, nicht vergessen!!!!!! #6 *



*TL Matze*


----------



## McRip (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



maesox schrieb:


> *Hoffe und warte auf die ersten Indianer-Fangmeldungen!!!!!*
> 
> *Also Leute, nicht vergessen!!!!!! #6 *



Ich fisch meine alten DAM Wobbler (noch) nicht, habe aber noch nen 2-teiligen Indianer und so einen 3-teiligen erich17-Lieblingswobbler (nicht den Nachfolger, sondern das Original) da. Natürlich alles OVP. Werde mich die Tage mal mit ner Digicam bewaffnen und ein Bild machen. |wavey:


----------



## McRip (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hallo,
hier die Bilder/Info 



erich17 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an die "DAM - Spezialisten" hier .
> 
> Mein absoluter lieblingswobbler ist ein 3-teiliger DAM Wobbler. Leider weiss ich nicht wie der heisst. Er ist ohne Tauchschaufel 15cm lang. Es hat ihn auch in 9cm gegeben - der hängt aber in irgend einem Gewässer !!!
> Mit dem 15er konnte ich 3 meiner bisher 9 Meterhechte überlisten.
> ...



Kann dir nur mit der "Art.-No.: 5670 150" helfen... #c



erich17 schrieb:


> Das hier ist meiner.Mit meinem "Indy" habe ich sehr gute Fangergebnisse.
> 
> http://img68.*ih.us/img68/8180/wobbler001xt6.jpg
> 
> Erich17



Was fangt ihr mit den Indianer/Eskimos usw so? Eher Masse oder Klasse?

Viele Grüße #h

PS: Hier mein ungefischtes Spielzeug... :vik:


----------



## maesox (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Da hast wirklich schöne Stücke auf Lager !!!

Hab mal meinen Indi rausgeholt!! Hier noch im eingepackten Zustand...aber nimmer lange !!

Habe ja vor,in unserer Indi-Fangstatistik den ersten Fisch melden zu können#6 !!


----------



## McRip (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



maesox schrieb:


> Da hast wirklich schöne Stücke auf Lager !!!


danke |rolleyes
Deiner ist auch schön, sogar ein Dreiteiler! 



McRip schrieb:


> Was fangt ihr mit den Indianer/Eskimos usw so? Eher Masse oder Klasse?


*schieb* ;+


Ferner wäre es echt klasse, wenn mir mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen Eskimo/Indianer usw. erklären könnte! Welche Farbe gehört z.B. zu welchem "Typ"? 
Danke #h


----------



## maesox (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



McRip schrieb:


> Ferner wäre es echt klasse, wenn mir mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen Eskimo/Indianer usw. erklären könnte! Welche Farbe gehört z.B. zu welchem "Typ"?
> Danke #h


 




Keine Ahnung#c !!

Kennt sich da jemand besser aus?? 

Weiß nur daß ich einen INDI habe 


TL Matze


----------



## maesox (17. April 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Da jetzt vieler Orts die neue Hechtsaison begonnen hat,möchte ich Euch nur nochmal daran erinnern,eure mit original        D.A.M-Indianer-Wobblern gefangenen Hechte oder andere Räuber zu posten!!

Bin Total gespannt wer den ersten "Indianer-Hecht" meldet!!!!! 

TL maesox


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (18. April 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Ich fischte auch in den 90iger Jahren damit, als Alternative zum Big S. Hechte mochten den Indianer gerne. Nachfolgend ein Link auf meine Restbestände.

Klick mich


----------



## maesox (18. April 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Klasse link @Rapfen.Ranger #6 #6 #6 

Schöne Stücke übrigens,die du da hast!!

Kannst dann quasi gleich voll einsteigen,in den
"Indi-Fang-Thread"!!  



Gruß 
maesox


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (18. April 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

@maesox

Du bringst mich auf eine Idee, ich sollte den dreiteiligen mal auf Rapfen ausprobieren, relativ schnell geführt müßte der Indianer aufreizend knapp unter der Oberfläche so manchen Silbertorpedo verführen.

Wenn bei uns am Rhein die Hechte weiter so am Vormarsch sind, und dann zahlreich an den Steinpackungen lauern, werden die Oldies wie Indianer, Big S, HI-LO, Believer u.u.u. auch wieder fangen.


----------



## maesox (18. April 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Jeppa @ Rapfen.Ranger,

so sieht`s aus!! Probier das mal aus! Der dürfte mit seinem "schlängelndem" Lauf nicht lange unbeobachtet bleiben!!

Vergess aber dann bitte nicht deinen Indi-Fang hier zu posten,am besten mit Bild!!! Das wäre klasse!!!! Da warte sicher nicht nur ich drauf!!#6 



TL maesox


----------



## maesox (23. April 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hallo Indi-Besitzer #h ,

Startete vergangenen Samstag den Versuch,den ersten Indianer-Hecht hier heute posten zu können!! 

Leider stellte ich fest,daß der Wobbler doch tiefer als von mir angenommen läuft!!Da unser Gewässer für diese Jahreszeit schon ziemlich verkrautet ist,hatte es wenig Sinn den Indie einzusetzen#c Er lief sich ständig  im Kraut fest#q 


Naja,so muß ich eben leider bis zum 16.Mai warten,um an meinen Haus-Gewässern einen neuen Versuch zu starten!!

Vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Glück..ich wünsche es Euch auf jedenfall mal!!!#6 


TL maesox


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. April 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

habe eben festgestellt das ich auch son teil rumzliegen habe aber mein indi sieht aus wie ein neger total braun.mal sehen wo er ist und ob mit waschen wieder rot zu kriegen ist.mfg


----------



## maesox (23. April 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

@esox02

Hey klasse!!! Dann mach mal hinne und steig hier mit ein!!!!!#6 Vielleicht bist ja dann sogar du der Erste,der einen Indi-Hecht hier postet !!!!!???

Viel Erfolg!!!!


maesox


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. April 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

nee fahre immer zum bodden und da brauchen die esoxse größere köder.


----------



## maesox (23. April 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



esox02 schrieb:


> nee fahre immer zum bodden und da brauchen die esoxse größere köder.


 


Große Hechte fahren auch auf einen 10cm Wobbler ab,auch am Bodden! Das stellte ich zur genüge auch an diesem Wasser fest!! 


Bin normal auch ein ü-20cm Zocker aber für einen Original D.A.M Indianer Wobbler mache ich gerne jederzeit eine Ausnahme!!#6 


maesox


----------



## maesox (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Servus Indi-Besitzer #h,


War von euch noch niemand mit dem guten Stück erfolgreich???

Werde ihn ab dieser Woche ins Rennen schicken und hoffe,daß ich euch anfang nächster Woche,viell den ersten Indianer-Hecht,hier präsentieren  kann#6


TL maesox


----------



## Laserbeak (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Vor 2 Wochen eine ReFo auf das Teil. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber die hatte wohl Hunger.
Sie war ca 30 cm lang.


----------



## Janni0384 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hallo,

Fische schon seit ca. 10 Jahren mit den Indi´s!Konnte schon einige schöne Hechte mit Ihnen erbeuten.Allerdings habe ich wesentlich mehr große Zander auf die Indi´s gefangen.Und zwar Nachts am Rhein in Ufernähe!Echt unschlagbar.Hab bis jetzt noch keinen fängigeren Wobbler gefunden!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fische schon seit ca. 10 Jahren mit den Indi´s!Konnte schon einige schöne Hechte mit Ihnen erbeuten.Allerdings habe ich wesentlich mehr große Zander auf die Indi´s gefangen.Und zwar Nachts am Rhein in Ufernähe!Echt unschlagbar.Hab bis jetzt noch keinen fängigeren Wobbler gefunden!
> 
> Gruß Jan


 
Hallo Jan,

lässt du den Indi "stehen" oder kubelst du nur ein. Benutzt du den zwei oder dreiteiligen?

Gruß Claus


----------



## Janni0384 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hallo Claus,

Habe 3 Jahre in Karlsruhe gewohnt und dort immer am Karlsruher Hafen gefischt.Die Strömung drückte da direkt gegens Ufer und zog dann in den Hafen rein!An diesen Stelle tummelten sich Nachts die Kleinfische an der Oberfläche und die Zander direkt da drunter an der Kante zum Tiefen.Hab dann den dreiteiligen Indi mit dem braunen Rücken ganz langsam gegen die Strömung eingeholt!
Hatte eindeutig bessere Erfolge als die Köder- und Gummifischangler!Auf den kleinen zweiteiligen Indi hab ich auch gefangen aber meistens auch dann die kleineren Zander!
Jetzt wohn ich Düren und fische am Rursee da hatte ich leider noch keinen Erfolg mit meinen Indi´s;+!

Gruß Jan


----------



## maesox (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hey,hier regt sich ja wieder was#6!!

Schade,dass du kein Bild von der ReFo und dem Indi hast!! Sieht bestimmt klasse aus und ist wahrscheinlich auch eher die Ausnahme,daß auf diesen KuKö so ein Fisch beisst!!

Werde heut Abend mit ihm ans Wasser gehen.Mal sehen ob ich einen Esox finde,der auch Indi-Fan ist!!!



TL maesox


----------



## McRip (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hallo,
ich suche noch DAM Indianer + Eskimo 2- und 3-Teiler. Sollte jemand verkaufen wollen, bitte PN. Danke #6

McRip


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

So ist`s richtig!!! Gute Einstellung !!#6



Und dann sofort ans Wasser damit und mit machen!!!!!



TL maesox


----------



## maesox (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Jaaaaaaa,gestern Abend war`s endlich soweit! Ich beackerte über eine Stunde lang eine einzige Stelle unseres Sees.Nach etlichen Köderwechseln hängte ich meinen Indianerwobbler in den Wirbel und siehe da: 



Mein erster Indi-Esox war am Band!!! Kein Riese,aber immerhin 62cm!! Spielte auch gar keine Rolle|rolleyes

Hätte ich diesen Köder nur schon früher eingehängt#q

Hoffe das war jetzt nur der Anfang und es folgen noch weitere!!!#h


http://img387.*ih.us/img387/8580/img0769nw2.jpg


----------



## erich17 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

So !!!!

Maesox, du bist schuld !!!  Ich werde menen Indy jetzt auch wieder auspacken - und wenn ich ihn abreisse bist du schuld !!!

Petri zu deinem ersten Indy-Hecht.

Erich17


----------



## maesox (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Jemand lebt ja noch!!!!!!! Dachte schon,ihr habt Euch hier verabschiedet#h

Danke erich!!!! Jetzt bist aber du am Zug!!!!! Ich jedenfalls werde nach dem gestrigen Abend den Indi öfters ans Band hängen!!!!!#6#6

Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Petri Heil. #6
Alte Eisen rosten nicht oder so.


----------



## maesox (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Jepp @AngelDet

Genau so ist es!!!!!!!#6


----------



## maesox (22. August 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hey Leute,

Wie sieht`s aus?? Vergesst ihr immer Euren Indi mit ans Wasser zu nehmen oder gebt Ihr ihm keine Chance???

Aufi,gebt nochmal Gas!! Nicht daß mein Indi-Esox am Ende der Einzige bleibt!!!!!#6

Da ich wieder fit bin,werde ich meinen jetzt wieder öfters auf die Hechte los lassen!!!!!!!!!!

Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und meldet Euch mal #h!!


----------



## Case (22. August 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Meiner bleibt im Keller.

Hab' mein Lieblingssystem und meinen besten flachlaufenden Wobbler versenkt. Beides Uralt, Beides nicht mehr zu bekommen.
Da leb' ich lieber mit dem Wissen, dass ich noch was im Keller liegen hab, mit dem ich was fangen könnte, wenn ich nur wollte.

Case


----------



## Rocky Coast (22. August 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Glückwunsch Maesox, 

das ist doch mal ein Foto: Schöner Köder mit schönem Fisch !

Habe noch einen alten Indie, der wegen Kuschelns mit einem Gummiköder kaum noch Farbe drauf hat. Da das mein letzter DAM Indianer ist sollte er zum Sammeln in Kuschelrente gehen, bin mir nach Deinem Bericht und Foto da aber nicht mehr ganz so sicher...


----------



## maesox (22. August 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

In Rente gehört der nicht @Rocky Coast!!!!! Viel zu schade!! Der ist zum Fangen da,also mach mit!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Hooked (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Schubbeddi schubs!!!

Bin gerade durch Det´s "Spinn-Threads-Thread" ? |bigeyes |kopfkrat #c
Auf diesen hier gestoßen.

Hätte da noch ein paar Fänge vom Schweden-Urlaub 2006.

Soll ich die auch mal posten?

Müsste nur mal die Bilder suchen.


----------



## Hooked (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Habe übrigens den Barsch, aber auch nur noch mit einem Auge.
Macht aber nix, fängt immernoch...


----------



## Hooked (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

So, da isser:

Mit und
DSC00007.jpg 
ohen Auge
DSC00008.jpg


----------



## Sxxlflx (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

ich hab vor kurzem auch einen noch original verpackten (quasi neuen) bei ebay ersteigern können...


----------



## Hooked (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Im Moment nur 2 Teilig:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alter-DAM-INDIAN...ryZ65996QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## McRip (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

@ Hooked
das ist kein Barsch-Dekor, sondern Zander :g

@ Soulfly
was denn für einen? #h


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hallöchen! 

Ich hab auch noch zweie!!
Leider traue ich mich kaum noch damit zu fischen, weils ja so ziemlich die letzten sind...
(Beide schon mehrfach restauriert)


----------



## Hooked (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

@McRip
Das ist das Barsch Design (also meiner). Den Zander kann ich aber auch nochmal posten. Den hat ein Freund von mir. Der ist so ähnlich, aber mehr ins Gelb-bräunlich gehend. Ich meine sogar er hat auch noch ein Hechtdekor.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Ich hab auch schon so ca. 10 Jahre son Teil in einem Karton rumliegen,den hab ich damals
amputiert,von 3Teil. zu 2Teil.,weiß auch gar nicht genau warum ich ihn aussortiert habe,
Zumal der gefangen hat.
Ich bin jetzt inspiriert worden,den im Frühjahr mal wieder zu reaktivieren.Ist ja nicht
gerade der Winterköder,da relativ flachlaufend.

Taxidermist


----------



## McRip (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Hooked schrieb:


> @McRip
> Das ist das Barsch Design (also meiner). Den Zander kann ich aber auch nochmal posten. Den hat ein Freund von mir. Der ist so ähnlich, aber mehr ins Gelb-bräunlich gehend. Ich meine sogar er hat auch noch ein Hechtdekor.



Hm, meines Wissens genau umgedreht. #h
Das Hechtdekor wäre auch interessant. |bigeyes


----------



## Hooked (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

 versuche ich zu besorgen.
Für die Farben würde ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen. Allerdings habe ich Ihn als Barsch gekauft und bei anderen Marken sind die Zander auch eher gelblich.
Aber es kann auch vorkommen das Fehler beim Auszeichnen von Waren gemacht werden. Darum ???#c
Gefangen haben beide Farben wie wild |supergri...


----------



## McRip (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Hooked schrieb:


> versuche ich zu besorgen.


Danke #6



Hooked schrieb:


> versuche ich zu besorgen.
> Für die Farben würde ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen. Allerdings habe ich Ihn als Barsch gekauft und bei anderen Marken sind die Zander auch eher gelblich.
> Aber es kann auch vorkommen das Fehler beim Auszeichnen von Waren gemacht werden. Darum ???#c
> Gefangen haben beide Farben wie wild |supergri...


Habe eben mal innen alten Katalog geguckt: gelb/braun ist Barsch #h


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Danke für den Tip - hab mir vor ein paar Sekunden gerade einen bei Ebay geschossen. 

8 Euro.


----------



## Hooked (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

...wie gesagt, auch in Katalogen gibts Fehler (und das nicht selten!). Aber ist mir auch Wurst, ich hab dann nämlich nächste Woche einen 2-Teiler im (gelb-braunen) Barschdekor! :vik:

Apropros Barsch, Barsche haben wir auch schon schöne drauf gefangen...


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alter-DAM-INDIAN...ryZ65996QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Einer is noch da...


----------



## Goggo (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

nu isser meiner-
ist mein erster Wobbler übrhaupt, da ich gerade erst mit dem Angeln beginne. Als Oldtimerfreak konnte ich bei einem so Oldschool-Teil nicht wiederstehen :q


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Goggo schrieb:


> nu isser meiner-
> ist mein erster Wobbler übrhaupt, da ich gerade erst mit dem Angeln beginne. Als Oldtimerfreak konnte ich bei einem so Oldschool-Teil nicht wiederstehen :q



Yeah! Oldschool rocks...

Überlege meine auch wieder zu reaktivieren...


----------



## maesox (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Sauber Leute!!!!! Das freut mich dass sich hier immer mehr dazu gesellen!!#6#6#6

Denke dass wir im kommenden Frühjar doch noch einige Fangpic`s hier rein bekommen!!! Bisher ist ja nur das eine von mir drin....aber das wird sich sicher ändern!!

Zum im Keller in ner verstaubten Box aubewahren ist ein Indi jedenfalls vieeeeeel zu schade!!!!

Gebt ihm doch einfach nochmal ne Chance!!!!!!! #6

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Sxxlflx (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



McRip schrieb:


> @ Soulfly
> was denn für einen? #h



barsch...


----------



## Case (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



maesox schrieb:


> Gebt ihm doch einfach nochmal ne Chance!!!!!!! #6
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Matze



Hab' ich kürzlich gemacht. Mein Erbstück, glaub ich, zum ersten Mal ausprobiert. An einer garantiert Hängerfreien Stelle.

Die laufen echt gut.

Trotzdem kommt er wieder in's Regal.:q

Case


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Kenn sogar einen Laden wo die noch gezielt verkauft werden.
Allerdings sind es nur Einteiler.

Hab mir gleich mal einen mitgenommen für 2.20€.

Aber ich denke als 2 oder 3-teiler laufen die sicher besser.

mfG


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



			
				=[Aalbaendiger]=;1889616 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn sogar einen Laden wo die noch gezielt verkauft werden.
> Allerdings sind es nur Einteiler.
> 
> Hab mir gleich mal einen mitgenommen für 2.20€.
> ...



Kannst Du bitte ein Bild einstellen? Habe noch nie einen einteiligen Indi gesehen!?

Grüße JK


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Die Dinger gibts hier...

www.angelsport-allen.de

Werd morgen früh mal in den Keller stiefeln und nen Foto schiessen.

mfG


----------



## Grazellka (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

hier ist meine rothaut,
bin mal gespannt was sich damit im nächsten urlaub fangen lässt

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/1879/indianerwobblerse7.jpg


----------



## maesox (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Sauber !!!!! Ein schönes Exemplar von Indi !!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#6

Damit müsste doch was zu holen sein!!!!!!! Bin mal gespannt !!

Wünsche die viel Erfolg und freue mich schon auf die Fang-pic`s


----------



## Grazellka (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

in den nächsten sommer ferien bin ich mit freunden in schweden.
da will ich doch ml hoffen das sich das ein oder andere foto mit fisch ergibt!


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



			
				=[Aalbaendiger]=;1889630 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dinger gibts hier...
> 
> www.angelsport-allen.de
> 
> ...



He, genau! Was ist jetzt mit dem Bild?

Grüße JK


----------



## Janni0384 (11. September 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

hab total vergessen euch meine bilder von juni zu zeigen...
hab 11 Hecht und nen 46er Barsch auf meinen Indi gefangen...


----------



## maesox (11. September 2008)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hey,das freut mich!!!!!!! Petri!!!!!!

|laola:



*Er lebt doch noch!!!!#6#6#6*

Hatte es zwischenzeitlich schon aufgegeben,da ich dachte daß eh niemand groß mit den Indis fischt.

Hatte auch nochmal zwei SChniepel und zwei Nachläufer auf mein "Rothaut" !!
Hätte mich in den A**** gebissen,wenns ein guter gewesen wäre,da ich ausgerechnet da keine Cam dabei hatte#d

Wenns mit dem Kraut weniger wird gebe ich meinem Indi auch wieder öfters die Chance!!#6


Gruß
Matze


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

woll den Threat mal hochholen,
und den Interessierten mitteilen
dass es aktuell welche bei ebay gibt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alter-DAM-INDIAN...temQQimsxZ20100106?IMSfp=TL100106185001r20120
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alter-DAM-INDIAN...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter?hash=item4a9dcfdafc

|wavey:


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

ich hab auch so nen einteligen Wobbler von dieser Sorte "geerbt"....
ich dachte es wäre irgendein Billigwobbler...
hätte nie gedacht , dass er so "bekannt" ist....
Soll ich ihn mal testen? oder will ihn jemand haben?

Dekor: Forelle


----------



## west1 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> ich hab auch so nen einteligen Wobbler von dieser Sorte "geerbt"....
> ich dachte es wäre irgendein Billigwobbler...
> hätte nie gedacht , dass er so "bekannt" ist....
> Soll ich ihn mal testen? oder will ihn jemand haben?
> ...


Ab ans Wasser, nicht nur testen sondern auch fangen! 
Behalte das Teil!

Ich hab auch noch ein paar, aber nur Eigenbauten.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

okay...okay... und wie führe ich den am besten...
hab mal eben im becken getestet...also getwicht wird er wohl nicht...
schien mir einmal geleiert mit stopps am besten?!


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

@Ab ans Wasser

schien mir einmal geleiert mit stopps am besten?!

Etwas anderes kannst du damit auch garnicht machen,also im Frühjahr einsetzen und im besten Fall auch damit fangen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Berlinerstar (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hi Leute 
Sagt mal die , die das Teil noch haben.
Könnt ihr von dem Wobbler noch ein paar Fotos von vorne, oben und unten reinstellen.
Würde ihn gerne nachbauen. Und Bräuchte für ein besseres gelingen noch ein paar mehr Bilder.


----------



## Knigge007 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hi,

könnt hier jemand Bescheid geben sobald Ihr mitbekommt das DAM die Indianer Wobbler wieder im Sortiment hat, wär nett Danksche.

Weil wurde im Fisch & Fang vor 2-3 Monaten ja angekündigt das DAM die Wobbler Serie wieder ins Programm aufnimmt, aber bisher lassen sich noch nirgends welche finden, außer ab und an mal paar alte.

Hier der Link vom Raubfisch wo das drin stand - http://www.raubfisch.de/454,1246/


Diesen hier hab ich eben gefunden http://www.anglereinkauf.de/de/dept_184.html (müsst ganz runter scrollen der 2. und 3. werden Teufel genannt) , denk aber wird ein Nachbau sein...... ist schon fast 15 Jahre her da hab ich mal 2-3 Indianer Wobbler gehabt und das war einer meiner lieblings Köder.


----------



## Magdeburger (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Ich habe mir vor 2 jahren auch nochmal einen originalen gesichert und seitdem noch nicht benutzt. Ich werde den die nächsten Tage mal im Flachwasser testen und dann berichten.


----------



## feko (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hallo,auxch wenns off-topic ist.
Kennt ihr nioch diese alten Hilo-wobbler,zweigeteilt im Hechtdesign?
Die waren auch der Hammer,hatten glaube ich eine verstellbare Schaufel am Maul.
Gibt es diese noch zu erwerben?
Die sahen so billig aus,aber unglaublich fängig
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.angeljoe.de/images/product_images/thumbnail_images/hi-jo%2520floating%25201110006.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.angeljoe.de/angelruten/steckruten/garbolino-renaissance-top-spinnrute--1680.html&usg=__TtpZbebSpwKbpZ3beHSk4LiziOw=&h=120&w=120&sz=9&hl=de&start=45&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=bsWvuwba1ikQjM:&tbnh=88&tbnw=88&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dabu%2Bgarcia%2Bwobbler%26start%3D40%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1
so einer wars..nur zweigeteilt und grün.
mfg


----------



## taxel (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Du warst schon knapp dran ;-) So wäre es noch besser gewesen Klick


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



taxel schrieb:


> Du warst schon knapp dran ;-) So wäre es noch besser gewesen Klick


oder so: klack


----------



## taxel (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> oder so: klack



Ich bin beeindruckt ;-)


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Schon hart, von der Form her die ungewöhnlichsten Wobbler sind oft doch die Top KuKös.?.!.??.!.??...

Denk wird wohl auch daran liegen weil eigentlich jeder mit den selben Wobblern ala Illex und Co fischt und alle Fische die Druckwellen schon längst abgespeichert haben und alles kennen.... is aber nur ne Vermutung.


Ein Kumpel von mir geht seit nem Jahr hin und macht auf alle Köder die er kauft mehrere Epoxi Tropfen auf den ganzen Köder.... sieht dann zwar aus als hat der Wobbler Pocken oder so  aber das is ja Schnuppe.


----------



## feko (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Hey,danke jungs...an meinem fluß gibts noch nen Hecht der deutlich über nen meter ist...aber er will und will net mehr beissen.
Das Gewässer ist auch total verblinkert,köfi ist nicht so mein Ding...also weiß ich aj wodrauf ich ma zurückgreife.
Ich habe auch den Eindruck mehrteillige wobbler sind etwas aus der Mode gekommen,kann das sein?
Achso,dieser hilo kommt gut hin,nur hatte der wobbler den ich meinte als Gelenk so ne Schraube,wie der indinaerwobbler...hmm
Aber diese Hilo sind denke ich auch mal allererste Wahl neben dem indi =)
lg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

Is der Abu Hi-Lo, kriegt man noch fast überall


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: D.A.M Indianerwobbler-fischt damit noch jemand??*

nur so zur Info, soll keine Werbung sein:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320535279115&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------

